# Our wine press....EXCITED!!!!



## Mikael (Apr 4, 2011)

SO as i had mentioned, wine making has been in our family for...YEEEEAARS....my grandfather does it..his uncle does it and who knows who taught him, lol, all i heard its been passed down quite few generations...well, when i decided i wanted to carry on the tradition, we needed to get our own stuff...im sticking to EVERYTHING THE SAME WAY as my grandfather has done so. of course, him being a very personal kind of guy, i cant talk too too much about what he does because i would feel that being a betrayal of trust. only a few things we are going to modernize on..and thats a regular plastic fermenter with a spigot on the bottom, someone mentioned they can be found *hopefully in 50 gallon sizes* if not...we are going to rig one up. and of course..a motorized crusher, lol. but of course whats making wine without a wine press!!!!  so i was looking for wine presses and i found them online of course and the one i found that tickled my fancy was at leeners, the #40 crusher...for about 500 bucks i think *forgot* then i found they made a #50 and a store in Clifton NJ had it for 756 bucks...so i sold some stuff on ebay and got the money for it..when my best friend kept bugging me into looking at a wine press at some store him and his wife knows the owner of. so, 2 weekends ago, we went down to check it out..me still having the #50 press in mind to buy for 756...so we get there and the lady brings us into the back room, it wasnt on display nor was it publicly knowww this was for sale..and my jaw dropped....old school wine press, LITTLE DIRTY needs some work on it the basket is the same as the #40 however...14'' diameter INSIDE the basket....asked how much they would want for it..she came back with the price of 300 bucks....i was torn now, lol..so i called my grandfather up asking his advice, he said for that kind of money with that kind of press, you are just starting out..that is PERFECT for you..in a few years when you start making more wine, go for the bigger one, but for now..you will never get another opportunity like this..get it now!' lol so we did! me and my father do woodworking on the side, so we are going to build a new drip tray, a new crush plate that rests on the drip tray and going to build a brand new pressing cap as well. While i have already given the metal parts a small clean down...the entire press is going into big overhaul clean-o-rama via power wash at the end of august when we get all the equipment ready to the oncoming 2 bigs days in September and October. but for now, here is what the press looked like when we got it! its a leeetle dirty looking but i cleaned most of the muck off...i forsee it is going to be great! the sectet asmy grandfather always said the best wine is pressed slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwly, lol i cant wait!!!! SALUT!


-Mikael


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks very cool. Post some more pictures as you progress through the restoration.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 4, 2011)

most definately!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2011)

Unless you will be making very large aounts of wine the one you have will work fine. What size batches are you looking to make?


----------



## woodsxdragon (Apr 5, 2011)

thats so awesome.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 11, 2011)

right now, we are only making 40 gallons this year *30 for the primary maturing barrel, the other 10 to be used for topping off*...that's 18 crates of grapes, so i think we will be good...next year we are going for 60 gallons.


----------



## joea132 (Apr 12, 2011)

You may want to reconsider your quantity. I'm ordering 18 lugs of grapes and expecting 20-25 gallons Max. Figuring every 10 pounds yeilds 1 gallon. I'm assuming you're getting the same size...


----------



## Mikael (Apr 12, 2011)

the grapes we get are 32 pound and 36 pound cases, 14 cases = 30 gallons plus 4 more for another 10 gallons to use for our top off, my papa has been getting them for years, so he told me how many to get, lol, i go by his word, he hasn't failed yet! lol


----------



## Mikael (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is the crusher we got on saturday! looks freaking sweeeeeeet!!!


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sweet! I want to try and make both of those some time. I just need to study them a bit, and round up supplies.. Very nice gear! Be sure to post some "action" photos when you try them out!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2011)

Mikael, even your Chilean grapes are coming in those size lugs? Typically the Cali grapes come in that size but the Chilean are usually 1/2 the size.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 12, 2011)

haha ooh, we plan on doing MORE than photos, we are gonna do videos and post them on youtube : D


----------



## Mikael (Apr 12, 2011)

we dont do chilean grapes, we only do the wine once a year in september. the grapes we use come in from cali


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 12, 2011)

That sounds high. My (limited) experience has been closer to 15lb/G. Maybe someone else will chime in with some data.



joea132 said:


> Figuring every 10 pounds yeilds 1 gallon.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2011)

It really depends on the grapes. Smaller grapes equals more skin per lb so youll need more lbs per gallon. Id say 12-14 lbs per red and 14-18 lbs per white.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 12, 2011)

YMMV as they say. My local Cab Sauv grapes were pretty small. 1 Gozillion grapes/100lbs!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2011)

Ymmv?????????


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 12, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Ymmv?????????



your mileage may vary

Might want to check out netlingo.com to get with texting generation


----------



## Mikael (Apr 12, 2011)

aye, the one brand of grapes we use comes in 32 pound lugs and the other ones are 36 pounders...gonna need to hire some oompa loompas!!!!


----------



## joea132 (Apr 13, 2011)

You can't argue with the tried and true family recipe!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 13, 2011)

joea132 said:


> You can't argue with the tried and true family recipe!!



That is very true!!

I typically use about 19#'s per gallon for white wine. It gives me some extra for topping off with when needed.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2011)

Well then you are getting more then a *gallon*!!! Hehehehe I agree though to the fact you should always make more then wanted to have top off material!


----------



## Mikael (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, definitely! If I didn't get the 4 extra cases I wouldn't have enough for top off and that would be bad....but then again..I could also get some from him and use that..kinda like..mixing the old family wine into the new batch and have it live on...in my vintage ...I'm thinking!!! That's a pretty neat idea! lol


----------



## Mikael (Apr 13, 2011)

UPDATE!!!! the progress of redoing the wine press..the press cap is ALMOST finished! The only thing I need to do is put on a tiny metal handle and its good to go!!! Here is a comparison of the old cap that came with it and the one we made











Also!....I decided to toss in 2 pics from my Papas little operation. I think you will see why I been turned onto wanting to making this myself, lol


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 13, 2011)

WOW! That's impressive!

Why are there 25 empty carboys? Me thinks they should be filled with something!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 13, 2011)

While I understand your need to rebuild the press for reliability reasons, I think the original parts have nice character and a long history attached to them.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh absolutely, we are only rebuilding those certain parts for optimal operation use, I'm still keeping the old parts for keepsakes. The old press cap anyways was made via tongue and groove and they expanded over the years and it no longer fits into the press the one we made fits perrrrfectly, cant wait! The next step is to finish the drip tray and rack that goes on top of the tray, will probably finish that next week or the weekend after. cheers!!!!


----------



## Flem (Apr 13, 2011)

Boy, do you have your work cut out for you. Nice job on the press cap.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 13, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> WOW! That's impressive!
> 
> Why are there 25 empty carboys? Me thinks they should be filled with something!



HAHAHA yeah, this was early in the morning before we got started...My father and i will stay there over the weekend and get woken up around 7....and so i was in the cellar of the house hand cleaning each carboy twice over until i got all of those done, lol so yeah, each one was washed by me..took awhile..but...its all worth it in the long run..alll part of the process! oh yeah, i forgot to mention...while there may only look or appear to be 25 carboys..there's actually close to 40 altogether on the floor..there is some off to the bottom left the is out of the picture in the rest of the room there, hahaha!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice Barrel Room!


----------



## Mikael (Apr 13, 2011)

Flem said:


> Boy, do you have your work cut out for you. Nice job on the press cap.



thanks, Flem! : D cheers!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2011)

What are those contraptions on the barrels, home made pvc fittings? Those airlocks look like they all have wine in them? What is it you keep in the airlocks cause if its wine you really should think about changing that! Fruit flies can get into them believe it or not and thats the making for a lot of vinegar!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy Crapola Batman! That is way too awesome! I look forward to hearing more on your progress and any stories you got to tell us about grandpa. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 13, 2011)

Wade E said:


> What are those contraptions on the barrels, home made pvc fittings? Those airlocks look like they all have wine in them? What is it you keep in the airlocks cause if its wine you really should think about changing that! Fruit flies can get into them believe it or not and thats the making for a lot of vinegar!



The contraptions you see is an adhesive double stick tape standing on end that's used as a reservoir to hold on the wax they use to make sure no air gets in around the cork and barrel, as for whats in the air lock itself, it looks like wine, not sure, i will have to call him later this week and inquire. The only thing is whatever they do, they been doing it as I said for years and they never had any problems so, i wouldn't worry about it too much. they been doing this for a long time and as in the words of my uncle 'nothing has ever effected the taste so we keep doing it as we been doing it.' so..pretty much cant argue there, hahaa. on a side note pap doooes love to make red wine vinegar he has another small operation for that. its soo good too. CHEERS!  UP THE IRONS!!!!! 


Mikael


----------



## Mikael (Apr 13, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Holy Crapola Batman! That is way too awesome! I look forward to hearing more on your progress and any stories you got to tell us about grandpa. Thanks for sharing.



what can I say, lol..Papa is awesome...Full blooded Italian born and bred. humble simple person...wine is his passion that was passed down to him from his uncle about 60 or so years ago. the win process has been a focal point in our family tradition with each of the main wine days symbolizing a time for all of us to get together. as he is getting along in years, he watches over the process now, he helps with small things but as for the heavy stuff, we do all that now. I remember ever since i could...going and helping with the wine when i was as young as 4? 5?...from spraying boxes with my cousins to breaking them down and advancing as the years went with other responsibilities and watching what i use to do get passed to my younger cousins and such..its amazing watching it all go. and as always papa was there for everything. oh, if you screwed up, he would let you know..but when you do good, he always gives a smile and a wink..and getting those you know you got a place in his heart. I looked up to and admire him, for one day i would love to be just like him..one with a big family carrying this tradition on. while we do the wine he brings out plates of various cheeses and Italian crackers..and always EVER always ollld big band...40's usic will be paying..it addds SUCH nostalgia to the process...I'm not talking about stereotypical Italian songs like amore'..but stuff like..andrew sisters...cab calloway...benny goodman, dinah shore.....its a wonderful amazing atmosphere to be in.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2011)

Very cool and so many hands involved is a good thing. I just read a story about a girl whose dad past away and has nearly 400 gallons of wine sitting in his basement in various stages. He made about 120 gallons a year. All but last years is in barrels. The good thing is she has helped him since she was young and understands the process.


----------



## Flem (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds like a great time!!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 17, 2011)

Your press looks an awful lot like the one I bought locally last year. I'm really looking forward to getting to use it this year.


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 17, 2011)

They look cool I bet it will work great.


----------



## rob (Apr 17, 2011)

that wine room is really cool, is this a hobby or is he commercial? how much does he make in a year??? very nice


----------



## Mikael (Apr 18, 2011)

WHOAH!! that is an awesome wine press!!!!

in FACT...we are building the bottom tray to those same specifications with the corals in the front, those always worked the best...of course we ALLLWAYS line it with plastic anyways! but yes, they look very very similar!! amazing!!!!


My papa only makes as a hobby, non commercial,. strictly for the family. about 250+ gallons a year


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 18, 2011)

I am sure you meant to say he makes 200G max (or less) a year right...........


----------



## Mikael (Apr 18, 2011)

nah, he doesnt do less than 200, lol he does roughly 250 gallons, he also makes a white wine *one barrel ...all in all he has 9 30 gallons barrels and 3 50 gallon barrels, you dont see all of them in the pic though, lol


----------



## grapeman (Apr 18, 2011)

Mike said 200 because that is the legal limit per household without getting in trouble with the TTB (Revenuers). Anything more is not legal in the US.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 18, 2011)

Again, I am quite certain you really meant to say 200G or less as that is the legal limit per household for personal consumption.....


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 18, 2011)

That brings up a question. Say my buddy and I was making wine on his property. Or even a group of us went together and bought a truck load of grapes. Made everything in one spot and aged it there and divided up after bottling. Is this legal? We'll say the entire batch produced 400 gallons or 100 gallons per household involved.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 18, 2011)

yes yes, of course, 200, my mistake


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2011)

Not really Dan, 100 gallons per person and 200 per *HOUSEHOLD*!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 18, 2011)

In NY at least you need a special permit to do that. I don't recall what is is, but you get a license as a winery and then you can make wine for multiple parties in one place. Then there is a shared winery where more than one vineyard can make their own brand- one at a time and then you hand it off to the other party. Pretty weird here.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's a picture of a page of winepress's and crushers probably from about 100 years ago. My press is the large #3 that cost $37.50 new and that I had to cough up $65.00 for last summer. My crusher is the one in the top right corner.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 24, 2011)

oh wow LOOK AT THAT! AMAZZING! i lovvve articles like that!!! well, it is easter and what better way to spend it..than..putzing around and working on stuff! as i promised everyone, i would keep you all updated as to the process of redoing the press...while we are not going and redoing the actual body of it..we decided we needed a new rack, drip tray and pressing cap, the cap as i have shown is already done, the only change to that was i put 2 metal handles on it...LOOKS GREAT!!! This morning, working on the drip tray, and rack, its coming along great!!! the tray itself is almost completed, we need to zip screw and seal the 2 corrals in the front, and then for the drip rack, we need to get stainless steel screws, which we were unable to get at the stores yesterday. However, my father will pick them up when he is out on the road this week so, when he comes back, all we have to do is re align the oak brackets and and attach them together...obviously, the rack will be seperate from the tray, but i DIID take some photos to show the process! when we are alll finished ill take some final photos! so these pics are STILL a work in progress! threw the basket on to see what it will look like when done. : D


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like you didnt need to buy one as your making a brand new one!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 24, 2011)

Sweet.....!


----------



## Flem (Apr 24, 2011)

You are quite the craftsman. Looks great.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2011)

Totally awesome.


----------



## Flame145 (Apr 28, 2011)

are you using 1 x 2 or 1x 3 oak slats ??? I was thinking for your bottom catch pan or drip tray, rebuild with wood, but use 16 or 18 guage stainless steel. You can probably bend 18 guage with a aluminum siding break. I've bent 18 and 20 guage, but I think 16 guage is too thick


----------



## Mikael (May 2, 2011)

Naw, we wont need to bend any stainless steel or anything, we will be placing plastic lining *like the stuff Dexter uses in his kill rooms HAHAHAHA* in between the drip tray and rack : D. As soon as we find the damn stainless steel screws *haven't found them in any hardware stores around here* and get the drip rack all finished, I'll get some plastic liner and take a snapshot as to what it will look like in the final stage when the blood..I mean....wine flows...yesss I covered THAT up rather well, didnt I??


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2011)

Home Depot and Lowes both have stainless screws. Other then those guys do you have any boating stores around you? They would have them also.


----------



## Flem (May 2, 2011)

Additional places to look would be RV/Camper sales and automotive parts stores.


----------



## Mikael (May 2, 2011)

went to BOTH here...NOTTA! i was OVERLY OVERLY mad


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 3, 2011)

Mikael said:


> Naw, we wont need to bend any stainless steel or anything, we will be placing plastic lining *like the stuff Dexter uses in his kill rooms HAHAHAHA* in between the drip tray and rack



I would like to see what you are using for the plastic liner when you get it done. 

Larry


----------



## Mikael (May 15, 2011)

Well folks, as promised, I said i would keep this thread updated when new events occurred in remodeling some parts to the wine press..and now an UPDATE! It was a great week and weekend, during the week I built a fermentation tub pedestal that will keep the tub elevated for when we go to drain the juice from the bottom spigot. its the perfect height to fight a 5 and a half gallon bucket underneath to catch the juice *obviously with screens and filters in between to catch extras* and the filter that into a funnel into the barrel..and here is the fermenter tub pedestal : D...








that will hold 700+ pounds easily, lol.

Now onto the continuation of the press, drip rack and drip tray...

The press has been done for quite some time and i showed a comparison before, here is another one, showing the big difference between the new one we made and the old one...

rightside up....







upside down...







looks pretty good and it fits in the basket perfectly, unlike the older one.


and now for the drip rack pretty much knocked that out awhile go, but today we finished up a couple part, got the corrals on the front installed and the 2 support beams that run along the bottom of it..and here it the finished product!...


upside down...







rightside up!







Next we move onto the drip rack, i pretty much did all of this last night after coming back from my friends house...just took my time with the stainless steel screws, they were a pain in the beginning, but once i got a groove going, it went really well!!!! And you can tel by these finished pics!!!


rightside up....







upside down.....








And here is the pick of the finished drip rack resting in the tray! keep in mind that when it comes time for pressing, there will be plastic lining in between the rack and tray......







and here is the basket resting on it 






and now the tray and rack resting on the press itself...







and now for the finale...the press with everything on it...







and a side shot, its going to have a nice flow!!!!







Hope you guys enjoyed it as much as iI had fun working on this stuff!!!!! HURRY UP SEPTEMBER, GET HERE!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!


Mikael


----------



## Flem (May 15, 2011)

Lookin great. I just thought about you when you made your Friday the 13th post. Where did you end up finding the stainless steel screws?


----------



## Mikael (May 15, 2011)

hahhaha ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM HERE!! lmao! a place i thought that closed down...turned out they MOVED...about a block away, HAHAHAHAH. got them at an ace tru hardware store...thank GAWWWD thats over with!!!! lol!!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

Mike nice job. Looking forward to here how it works out for you. What kind of finish or oil do you put on the wood now to protect it?


----------



## Mikael (May 15, 2011)

im not sure! if going to pretty much be in a dry environment, so the tray and press cap i wont be putting anything on and as for the drip rack itself NOTHING goes on that, lol. if anything, i might do the outside and underneath the bottom of the tray near the press mounting boards


----------



## grapeman (May 15, 2011)

What kind of wood is the drip rack? To me it looks like pressure treated wood. Hopefully the yellow-green color is just the type of wood. Generally when I see wood that color, it is pressure treated- and I think that would be a big no-no to use, especially for a juice contact point. The only wood I know of that color is black locust. If it was pressure treated, I would rebuild with a different wood, or paint with a good food grade epoxy to keep the juice from direct contact with it.


----------



## Mikael (May 15, 2011)

the drip rack is oak


----------



## grapeman (May 15, 2011)

Mikael I am talking about the tray part of the drip system. The piece with 2x4's tying together the bottom that looks like 2x6's. I am not criticiizing, just concerned that it looks pressure treated. If it is, I would redo it with something less toxic. It could have CCA in it or worse yet, arsenic. Neither would be good for direct contact with the juice.


----------



## Mikael (May 15, 2011)

We used a series of joining biscuits and glue and tightening contraptions to pull the base together. Anything that seeped out from between the cracks, we made sure was cleared. As for any contact with juice, it wont happen because in between the drip rack and the drip tray goes plastic lining, the juice only comes in contact with the oak drip rack and the this plastic liner we will be using : D actually, i need to rephrase that...plastic lining in between the drip tray and rack and ALSO plastic lining in between the grapes AND the press cap as well!!!


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2011)

Hes not worried about it being sturdy and it was the first thing I noticed also, It is pressure treated wood meaning they treat that lumber and I dont think its a good idea to use it at all.


----------



## grapeman (May 15, 2011)

I won't say anything more about it. It is a great wordworking job and the plastic should help out to isolate the affected wood from the juice.


----------



## Mikael (May 15, 2011)

We shall find out come September! *is very very excited*


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2011)

OK, great, I didnt see the part about the plastic lining!! Everything looks hunky dory then!!!


----------



## Mikael (May 15, 2011)

aye wade, lol..we ALLWAYS use plastic lining, the only thing them grapies touch is the basket *which will be properly washed of course* the plastic between them and the press cap on top...the drip rack on the bottom and the double plastic lining below the drip rack avoiding total contact from the drip tray. : D ........also plastic lining on the floors and such to avoid messes, lol


----------



## ibglowin (May 16, 2011)

I have been following this thread and I have to admit this has turned out fantastic! I didn't see this asked or answered but it begs the question if it has not been asked. Why not tear down the basket clean up the metal parts and replace with new oak?


----------



## Mikael (May 16, 2011)

thats a good question! i would love to but, never looked into redoing that....come august its going to get a real good cleaning...i would love to make a new basket, but not use to using rivets or anything like that : (


----------



## Sirs (May 16, 2011)

you can get the 2 piece screws where one side is flat and flush and the other side screws into it those would probly be perfect as they are stainless steel all you do is predrill a small hole to fit the sleeved insert into


----------



## Mikael (May 16, 2011)

thanks guys..now my head is SWIRLING with ideas into making a whole new basket, LMAO!!!!!! i might leave it as is or make a new one,...i dunno, lol its tempting though!!!!!!


----------



## buddy (May 16, 2011)

Mikael said:


> thanks guys..now my head is SWIRLING with ideas into making a whole new basket, LMAO!!!!!! i might leave it as is or make a new one,...i dunno, lol its tempting though!!!!!!



I agree with the other posters about redoing the basket. Even though you are going to use a plastic liner, there could be a small chance that some juice will come into contact with the PT wood. It's a little bit like playing Russian roulette, it's not worth the risk. 
You say that you won't be using the press until September, that gives you lots of time to do the upgrade.


----------



## Mikael (Sep 26, 2011)

Well folks! I'm back! Haven't been around too much as i have been busy in other areas, but now the time is NIGH!!!! its FALL AND THAT MEANS ONE THING..WINE MAKING!!!!
I embarked on collecting all the equipment earlier in this year to be prepared for this very occasion and I am happy to say we finally got our grapes in! We picked up 702 pounds yesterday. fresh off the truck from California at the same place where my papa gets his from. We all went and got what we needed. Now for our production, its very small this year only because most of the money was put into buying the equipment, however, next year...totally different story, 18 crates this year...and and next year will be 32 crates, but this is good for now, these 18 crates will yield 40 gallons, so this is a great start!!!

slideshow time from yesterdays fun! dont be scared by the big ugly monster...that's just me.


right off the truck and popping the tops off...






500 liter fermenting tub fermenting stand and crusher *the hole in the bottom of the tub is for the sigot that we bought to use with it*





press all clean, prepped and ready *and yes everything is clean, will also be using plastic lining in between certain areas...as was heaviily discussed earlier on this thread, lmao*






the bounty
















Will be crushing on tomorrow evening, and pressing on Sunday!! Will have more pics and videos coming soon!!! = D


Cheers Everyone!!!!!


Mikael


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks awesome Mik! Can't wait for more pics! :-D


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2011)

Grapes look beautiful! Thanks for posting the pics! 

Enquiring minds want to know what varietals you got as well as where in Cali they were grown (region wise) if you know. Keep us posted, would love to know the numbers (pH and TA) on each and when you get them.


----------



## Flem (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks great Mikael!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks good Mik, I look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks good!!!


----------



## Sirs (Sep 27, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 27, 2011)

Keep posting the pics. Looks good.


----------



## millwright01 (Sep 27, 2011)

That looks awesome. I am more than a little jealous of all you guys making wine like this. Wonder if the wife left the check book lying around anyplace I could find it????????


----------



## Mikael (Sep 27, 2011)

PSSSST!!! HEY MILL!!...*whispers* the place i get the grapes from..does in fact take personal checks.....but you didnt hear that from me!!!!!  hahaha!


----------



## Mikael (Sep 27, 2011)

As promised, pictures!!!!!

Now a LOT more were taken but i took the best ones of all i thought and decided to post them., it was great! without a hitch! nand now for the fun!

getting the crusher set over the 500 liter fermenting tub, we had no porblems at all, very very happy!





The little helpers, their job, which they chose to accept, was to bring the crates out as soon as they were emptied, i loved it because its how i started when i was their age. bless their hearts : )





First crate ready to go!





just keep them a'comin...





after a couple crates....





look at these happy helpers, thank guys, you both rock! props to Trinity and Joshy!










the crush is moving ever onwards...





future winemaker??? possibly! marveling at the wonders happening!





Almost halfway there!





My absolute best friend in the world, Aaron. Without him we could NEVER have done this together. Cheers bro, I raise my chalice of blood for you!!!!





mwahaha feels coooooooooool....





annnnd there we have it, all crushed!!!!....

















Now for the fun stuff, cleanup!!!!! I was originally intending the kids to spray the crates down, but they ran off with some other kids, lol...so there we are finishing everything, cleaning the crusher and crates and leftover stuff, but...is it all worth it?????.......

















You're daaamn right it is!..CHEERS EVERYONE! from all of us at The Hereaafter Winery.




















whats on the horizon??? PRESSING DAY?!?!?!?! :O


YES MORE STUFF STILLL YET TO COME!!!!!!!!!


Cheers everyone!!!!!



Mikael


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good! You may wish to "fish" out as many of those stems as you can.


----------



## reefman (Sep 28, 2011)

Mikael,
Are you in Northeast,PA, near East Stroudsburg?


----------



## Mikael (Sep 28, 2011)

reefman said:


> Mikael,
> Are you in Northeast,PA, near East Stroudsburg?




You betcha! where you at?? you near????


----------



## Mikael (Sep 28, 2011)

actually, i take that question back HAHA i see you are in maryland, lol. You have friends or relatives near east burg???


----------



## Flem (Sep 28, 2011)

More great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## reefman (Sep 28, 2011)

Mikael said:


> actually, i take that question back HAHA i see you are in maryland, lol. You have friends or relatives near east burg???



I used to live near, in Harleysville, PA, moved to Maryland about 4 years ago.
Spent many many summers and winters in the Pocono's, camping, fishing and Skiing.


----------



## PCharles (Sep 28, 2011)

*Nice Looking Press*

In viewing your photos I spotted a nice looking press off in the corner. That should make quick time of your skins when your done with fermentation.

Paul


----------



## Mikael (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah, haha WE ARE HOPING SO TOO!!!! lmao!


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, that looks great. Love the pics.


----------



## Mikael (Sep 29, 2011)

i figured...instead of paying a ton of money *40 for a small up to 80-90 bucks for a tall one* i decided to make my own cap puncher, stainless steel screws and pure oak. i had this left over from the drip tray and I have been trying for such a long time to figure out what to do for a cap...well, stood in the garage about 30 minutes looking at the wood trying to come up with a solution, then an idea popped into my mind and its pretty much exactly what i had imagined, i had JUST enough to work with....80 dollar cap punchers..take a hike..this one cost a mere couple bucks and about an hour or so of time. : D


Cheers!!!


Mikael


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 29, 2011)

Very nice job Mikael! 

For those who are not handy with wood or don't have it on hand here is an Inexpensive Punch Down Tool which will work well up to a 20G Brute.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 29, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks great Mikael. I like to make my own stuff too. Made my own wine bottle drying rack and carboy mover and I am working on a carboy elevator/lift. I am also rebuilding an old wine press (the basket part) and I am having the metal base and legs powder coated.


----------



## Mikael (Sep 29, 2011)

nice!!! I am going to be making a new basket as well. I'm more of a wood worker than a metal worker...so I wouldn't know what to do or where to get that outer rings and stuff for the basket and advice would be great!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 30, 2011)

Mikael, I am going to use the iron rings that were on the basket originally. I will have them bead-blasted to remove old paint and rust and then powder coated (red) like the legs and base. I bought all new SS hardware for the basket to attach the oak. I did buy hex nuts rather than square nuts. I think you can get square nuts but the price would be really high. This will be my Winter project as I have no great need for the press at this time. I have not made wine from grapes for more than 12 years. The press belonged to my Father in Law, who taught me a lot about making wine.


----------



## Giovannino (Sep 30, 2011)

Congratulations Mikael.

It looks like you know how to work with wood and obviously the wine-making has been passed onto you from an original

I'm glad I looked-into this thread today and went through the whole thing. Thanks for sharing your experience and the pix.

Good luck with the rest of the adventure.

Enjoy lachryma vitis.


----------



## Mikael (Sep 30, 2011)

cap punchers maiden voyage into the vino!!!!!

thought you guys might enjoy this little bit-o-video we made earrrrly this morning, hahaha. 


cheers!

Mikael

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V81HlMIeKAM[/ame]


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good. Can't wait to see a pressing video.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like happy yeasties!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 30, 2011)

That looks and sounds like a real workout there. A smaller paddle might be easier to use.

One note to you: I would get rid of some of those green stems to reduce the green flavors they impart. They seem to snag on the punchdown tool, so make use of that and pick them out.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah - I would agree with Rich.

Looks like a lot of stems floating around in there.

Other than that - way to go - looks great!!


----------



## Sirs (Sep 30, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Very nice job Mikael!
> 
> For those who are not handy with wood or don't have it on hand here is an Inexpensive Punch Down Tool which will work well up to a 20G Brute.



LOL thats a commercial potato masher really not kidding


----------



## Mikael (Oct 3, 2011)

we spent all day yesterday, all through the night and this morning pressing the grapes....it came out WONDERFUL!!!! I'm wayy too tired to post anything else now..mut take..SHOWERRRR and then sleeeeeeeeep, lol, when im mor eenergized i will post pics and such!!!!!!!! : D cheers!!!!




Mikael


----------



## Mikael (Oct 5, 2011)

the first video i posted on here was our first cap punch this past friday morning, we did another punch down that evening and now here is the punchdown on saturday morning, after this punch down, we let it go until sunday morning, when we extracted the free flow juices, barreled those and pressed the grapes, that video is to come, but for now, enjoy the last cap punch for this batch...we were VERY happy with the results : D


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYgDssqvkKo[/ame]


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 5, 2011)

Looking forward to the pressing video. I was going to ask what you started with but then I went back and saw 700+ lbs. That looks like a great fermentation.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome job Mik, thanks for sharing the videos.


----------



## vin_man (Oct 5, 2011)

Sweet setup Mik!


----------



## PCharles (Oct 6, 2011)

*Great Viewing*

Hey guys,

That was a fantastic video. It looks as if there is still a good bit of fermentation left. What is your SG now and when do you expect to press?

I'm sure your going to use MLF. Are you going to use a dehydrated MLF? 

Keep up the great documentation. 

Paul


----------



## Sirs (Oct 6, 2011)

I think they done pressed Paul and as far as MLF if it is done it will go on it's own as I'm pretty sure mik is doing like his papa does and going all natural nothing added whatsoever.
I may be wrong (wouldn't be the first time or last) but I think he's doing it that way


----------



## Mikael (Oct 6, 2011)

Heya guys! 
I have here the video of our pressing day!!! I hope you all enjoy it! In response to some questions, we don't add ANYTHING to the grapes, we just crush them and let it self ferment. Im sticking to the old way that my family has been doing it, which i know has come under lots of questions but all i can say is it has always worked for them so i am sticking with it. yes we crush everything together, stems grapes everything, it still come sout good , we dont ad anything, we dont kill off the natural yeasts, we let the natural yeasts do its job. And in the end we are ALWAYS rewarded with the absolute best tasting dry burgundy wine : D *just thinking about it makes me want to go grab a silly straw and tap the barrel!!!!* anyhoo, without further adue...the video!!!! Enjoy and CHEERS!!! SALUT!!!!

Mikael


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_fsJF5eKkg[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpaZEpD2NeI[/ame]


----------



## Sirs (Oct 6, 2011)

very nice only one thing you said you was gonna be stingy with your half shame on you. You do know the wines Gods will frown upon you for even thinking such a thing bad boy no biscuit.......lol


----------



## millwright01 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very awesome. I really appreciate all the pictures and video. My first experience actually seeing this process! Thank You


----------



## PCharles (Oct 7, 2011)

*Pressing*

I asked about the pressing based on the video... there are loads of skins in the fermenter. Perhaps I missed an earlier post.

Oh, I see since I came home from work I noticed the pressing video. Great Job guys.


----------



## Mikael (Jan 1, 2012)

Belated Happy Holidays Everyone!!!!!
It has been some time since i have posted, really not much to post about over on this end.just struggling in life right now trying to make ends meet. I hop everyone had a great holiday season and look forward to a better year!!! So as you all know In my wine making saga we last left off with us extracting the free flow wine and pressing the grapes afterwards and barreling up and storing what we collected. Since the beginning of October, we have been every weekend then stretching to every other weekend, racking the carboys to get the wine off the sediment and we would take samples *sometimes more sampling than others mwahaha* to see how it was coming along...and BOY HOWDY!!! We struck gold, we did it, it was perfect. It tasted just like Papa's wine. Even had my father come over for a racking one day to try it and he said we stole the wine and just gave it to him, HHAHAA!!!
Fast forward to Christmas Eve. prior to the 24th, both my friend and I extracted a gallon each for the holiday. I filled 3 bottles, 2 big bottles and one smaller bottle. Brought the one big bottle to Papas house on Christmas Eve. After settling in and saying hello to everyone, sat down at the big table with my Papa, my uncle and my elder cousin *fathers first cousin, who also makes wine* he had a bottle of his wine and they asked if I brought some, I told them i forgot. They seemed upset but then I pulled the bottle out from underneath the table from the bag i had and they were excited. Before I knew it, there were multiple wine glasses in front of me eagerly awaiting to be filled, so I poured each of them a glass, we saluted and drank.
Right then and there i received the best Christmas present ever. Papa looked at me and said "The color is spot on..and the flavor...you nailed it. Mikael, I am very proud of you. You worked very hard on this and it came out absolutely perfect.". My uncle was floored he said even by watching the videos that we had everything in control and that he too was very impressed by the flavor. My elder cousin as well simply loved it!
Every time their glasses emptied, it was immediately refilled. Then I ran out. my uncle asked if there were anymore bottles I said yes and he said go get it! Told him I can't. He goes why not? I replied cause its at home in PA *We were in NJ* he said 'that doesn't do us good here!' so we switched gears and got back to drinking Papas wine. 
So. There we have it, The wine was a complete success!!!! And now the worst part comes....everything is sealed up until...EASTER!!!!! *Plays tom Petty's 'the waiting is the hardest part*


And In other news...I have brewed my first batch of beer ever and it came out great!!!!!! I made an all grain blueberry oatmeal stout. its all finished and kegged on tap in the fridge ready to go!!! = D





CHEERS EVERYONE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mikael


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2012)

Congrats on nailing that wine.


----------



## SarahRides (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't wait to try it again in April!


----------



## Flem (Jan 1, 2012)

Congratulations Mikael. Great story. You made Papa proud.


----------



## Mikael (Jan 1, 2012)

next year we are making even MORE wine, lol 24 crates i believe we will be crushing : D


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 1, 2012)

Congrats! Nothing better than making an old wine maker and close family PROUD!!!!!


----------



## rob (Jan 2, 2012)

Mik, not sure how I missed this in October, but thanks for sharing. You should be proud...PS we miss you in the chat room

Rob


----------



## Mikael (May 21, 2012)

Hello everyone!!!!
It has, yet again, been a LONG time since posting as there hasn't been much to post about! Save but for one thing.
We Unbarreled the wine back on April 14th!!!! And it came out PHENOMENAL!!!!! We are so very proud of our vintage!!!! Our wine that we had earlier wasnt barrled because we didnt have 2 barrels, the barrel was sealed up at the end of december and we cracked it open . You could definitely tastes the wonderful oak in it and we are very happy with the results!! Our very own Sarahrides even had some!! : D
We are excited about this year because we are working on building the winery in my friends garage and then we will have a 2nd barrels and will be doing about 65-70 gallons *shooting for*. Going to do it the same way we did it last year!!!!

CHEERS EVERYONE!!!!


Mikael


----------



## Runningwolf (May 21, 2012)

Mikael, good to hear from you. Thanks for the update and congratulations!


----------



## SarahRides (May 21, 2012)

It is phenomenal! Your grandfather definitely would be proud! The Pumpkin Ale wasn't half bad either!


----------

